# Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen



## silence89 (10. April 2012)

N'abend zusammen,

Vorab möchte ich mich mal vorstellen, ich bin Dominic komme aus würselen  nähe Aachen und Angel für mein leben gerne ( sonst wäre ich ja auch  nicht hier :q )

Entschuldigt bitte wenn ich fragen stelle die schon beantwortet wurden,  aber ich kann leider nicht die Antworten finden die ich suche.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich in der nähe von Roermond Nachtangeln kann? bzw wo ich dort die Angelkarte bekomme?
Ich habe mir in Hatenboer auf dem Campingplatz einen Stellplatz für  meinen Wohnwagen gemietet, weiß jemand ob ich da in diesem Yachthafen  auch Nachtangeln darf?
Am nederweert Kanal soll nachtangeln das ganze Jahr erlaubt sein, ich  habe nur einträge von 2007 Gefunden kann mir jemand sagen ob das noch  erlaubt ist? und wo ich eine Karte dafür bekomme? mein ziel ist es  diesen Freitag mit einem freund Nachtangeln zu fahren, wo ist erstmal  egal, nur ich finde keine Plätze mein niederländisch ist zugegeben  gleich Null.
Also wenn mir jemand meine Fragen beantworten kann wäre ich sehr sehr Dankbar

LG Dominic


----------



## giorgio2111 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hallo Dominic,

erstmal Willkommen hier im Board. Ich wohne in Merkstein und gehe auch oft in Holland an der Maas angeln.

Nach deinen Angaben bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du genau weißt, was du brauchst, um in den Niederlanden angeln zu dürfen. Schau am besten mal unter folgendem Link nach und lese die Seiten mal in Ruhe durch. Ist sehr ausführlich und informativ.

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Vispas (nimm gleich den großen!). Dieser gilt immer ein Jahr (1.1. - 31.12). Dazu bekommst Du eine sogenannte Gewässerliste, in der genau beschrieben ist, wo du angeln darfst. Möchtest Du auch die Maasseen zwischen Maastricht und Roermond beangeln, benötigst Du auf jeden Fall auch die Maasseenerlaubnis (Maasplassenvergunning).

Am besten, Du fährst mal nach Kerkrade zum Bergsma Hengelsport (http://www.bergsma-online.nl/). Dort bekommst du alle nötigen Papiere. Der Inhaber spricht auch gut deutsch und kann dir alles verständlich erklären. Wenn du bei ihm den Vispas beantragst, wirst du Mitglied im Kerkrader Angelverein Goudwinde und darfst dann auch am Kasteel Erenstein und am  "Cranenwijer" in Kerkrade angeln.

Nachtangeln darfst du z.B. an der Maas und an allen mit ihr in offener Verbindung stehenden fließenden Gewässern. An den Maasseen ist das Nachtangeln verboten. Steht aber alles ausführlich auf der Seite "angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de" .

Beachte aber auch dringend, dass vom 1.4. bis zum 
letzten Samstag im Mai viele Köder (darunter alle Kunstköder) gesperrt sind.  

Aber wie gesagt, lese dir erstmal in Ruhe alle Seiten zum Angeln in den Niederlanden durch. Es gibt verdammt viel zu beachten. Nichteinhalten von Regeln kann sehr teuer werden.

Geeignete Angelgewässer/ -stellen findest Du auch mit Hilfe dieser Seite hier:

http://www.visplanner.nl/

So, hoffe dir für den Anfang ein wenig geholfen zu haben. Kannst mich aber gerne jederzeit fragen.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## silence89 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hallo Guido,

Danke erstmal für die viele geduld mit mir   ... 
Also etwas weiß ich schonmal, zb mit dem Fischereischein, der Gewässerliste und das diese beiden nur in verbindung mit dem Personalausweis Gültig sind, auch die Schonzeiten kenne ich bereits und die Mindestgrößen, das man 2 Zander Pro nase Fangen und in besitz haben darf, und das Nachtangeln an vielen Gewässern verboten ist zum schutz von Wild.
Du hast mir das ganze aber nochmal gut klar gemacht wenn ich das also richtig verstanden habe darf man das ganze Jahr an der Maas Nachtangeln? ich hab irgendwo gelesen es sei von 1.7-1.9 nur erlaubt. Aber am nederweert Kanal das Ganze jahr, da gibt es bestimmt noch viele andere Kanäle.
In Kerkrade den Angelladen kenn ich dann fahr ich da mal hin heute und werde mich mal Informieren.
Ich habe gelesen es wird zum Nachtangeln noch eine SPezielle erlaubniss benötigt Also Vispas für die Nacht? soll auch um die 10 € Liegen bekomm ich den auch beim Angelshop dort unten?.
Uns geht es in erster Linie nur um den SPaß die beschränkungen werden wir natürlich einhalten.
Kannst du mir vielleicht für jetzt am Freitag etwas Empfehlen wo ich mir für den Tag ne Karte holen kann und mich auch nachts hinsetzen kann ? in Zukunft werde ich Wahrscheinlich nur noch in hatenboer Sitzen da ich dort ja auch meinen Wohnwagen stehen habe.

Vielen Dank für deine Geduld

Lg Dominic


----------



## giorgio2111 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hi,

ob es spezielle Tageskarten für Hatenboer gibt, weiß ich nicht. Wenn du aber heute zum Bergsma fährst, kannst du direkt bei ihm den VisPas beantragen und bekommst auch gleich schon mal einen vorläufigen Pass mit, mit dem du sofort angeln darfst. Für den Bereich um Hatenboer herum (Plas Hatenboer) brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall noch die Maasseenerlaubnis (kostet 6 Euro für das ganze Jahr). Da darfst du aber das ganze Jahr über *nicht *nachts angeln. 
Guckst Du hier: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/maasplassen.htm (Bei Beschreibung der Maasseen findest du unter Punkt 3. Doncker Nack - De Weerd usw. den Bereich um Hatenboer)

An der Maas und ich denke auch an allen direkt mit der Maas verbundenen Kanälen darfst du das ganze Jahr nachts angeln. Auch ohne zusätzliche Erlaubnis bzw. NachtVisPas.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm (weit runter scrollen bis zum Punkt Nachtangeln, Ausnahme 1).

Gruß
Guido

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## Neo74 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hi,

ich bin zwar erst neu hier im Forum, habe aber schon einige Male an der Maas geangelt und lese schon länger als Gast in diesem sehr guten Forum mit.

Es gibt noch eine Ausnahme zur generellen Erlaubnis an der Maas nachts zu angeln - "Naturschutzgebiete". Z.B. die Maas bei Stevensweert (rund um den Visplas)...dort ist ein Gebiet mit freilaufenden Rindern und Pferden. Diese Gebiete sind auch immer eingezäunt...an den Eingängen steht meistens ein Schild mit dem Hinweis dass man nur von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang dieses Areal betreten darf - und somit nachts auch nicht dort angeln darf. Ich habe mich mal speziell zu diesem Thema direkt beim Fischereiverband Limburg erkundigt. Sie bestätigten mir dies.
Mehrere niederländischen Angler sagte mir zudem dass eine Verstoß gegen diese Regelung sehr teuer werden kann...

Gruß Thomas 

PS: ich schaue mal später meine Fotos vom Angeln durch - vielleicht finde ich mal so ein Schild...


----------



## Forellen-Heini (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hallo ....

Hoffe irgendwer ist noch aktiv in diesem Thema wir wollen jetzt das wochende zur Maas fahren für ein ganzes Wochenende ...

Habe ich richtig gelesen und verstanden Tag und Nacht angeln ist okay an allen anschließenden Arme der Maas und dieser selbst ?!?!?

Und zweitens wie sieht es hier mit Karpfen aus ???


Danke für Antworten 

Lieben Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MissZander (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Hallo

Also in der Maas darfste das ganze Jahr über Nachtangeln, nur halt an denn Seen ist es halt nur bis Sonnen auf und untergang erlaubt ! Werden Selber auch einen Wochenend Trip von Freitag-Sonntag starten.


Mfg Angie


----------



## Forellen-Heini (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Mh okay ...

Und weißt du wie es mit Karpfen in der Maas aussieht ?? Lohnt sich ein ansitzt ?? Wir wollen auch dieses wochenede los 

Lg Sebastian


----------



## MissZander (1. August 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Also ich persöhnlich habe es noch nie gezielt probiert, ich kann auch keine beifänge von Karpfen melden, ich weiß aber das an den Kanälen oft viele gezielt auf Karpfen Angeln ! Aber auch da musste sicher die stellen finden und Anfüttern wäre bestimmt auch angebracht, aber versucht einfach euer Glück :vik:


----------



## Forellen-Heini (1. August 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln an der maas oder kanälen*

Was ist den euer Zielfisch an der Maas ??


----------

